# 20' long conduit



## william1978

I was in a supply house a couple weeks ago and saw a couple bundles of 20' long 3/4 Emt. After taking a pic of it the guy said he could get it in any size 1/2 thru 4. I thought it was pretty neat so I thought I would post a pic of it.


----------



## RIVETER

I didn't know that conduit came in any other length than 10 feet. I guess I need to get out more.


----------



## Bob Badger

Considering 1/2 the small EMT we get now arrives bent to crap I wonder how this stuff will look when it shows up on the job.


----------



## Wiredude

The supply house I used to work at stocked 20' PVC. We could get 20' EMT, but no one ever asked for it. I always figured it was more of a transport/handeling thing. 20' sticks aren't so bad when you're doing pre-slab/underground work, but I imagine by the time you're running EMT on most sites getting it into the building and around everything could be a pain in the arse. For the right job it would be pretty nice though I guess.


----------



## Speedy Petey

My main guy stocks 2" sch40 in 20 footers. 
I just recently got two full pallets (almost 6k feet) for an underground job I am doing. 
Think about the labor savings of having to glue half the number of joints for 6000 feet of pipe. :thumbsup:


----------



## MASSEY

Lol thats some long conduit. :thumbsup:


----------



## jwjrw

Who is William1978? Seems like I remember someone by that name here....but he stopped posting....:jester:


I saw an ad last year with the 20 ft emt in it. Haven't seen it our usual supply house yet.


----------



## 480sparky

Wheatland not only has 20-footers, but they have it............. in *red!

*Oh, and they also make RMC is 20s.* :whistling2:
*


----------



## jwjrw

480sparky said:


> Wheatland not only has 20-footers, but they have it............. in *red!*
> 
> Oh, and they also make RMC is 20s.* :whistling2:*


 

Yep it was an ad for wheatland I saw!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson

480sparky said:


> *
> *Oh, and they also make RMC is 20s.* :whistling2:
> *


Do they include a forklift to move the pieces around?:laughing:


----------



## drsparky

You can also get 20' strut.


----------



## 480sparky

Jlarson said:


> Do they include a forklift to move the pieces around?:laughing:



Yep. I call 'em_ Cubbies_.


----------



## Jlarson

480sparky said:


> Yep. I call 'em_ Cubbies_.


I actually worked with about 200' of 20' 1 1/4" RMC. Not real fun but we did have a forklift.


----------



## varmit

Twenty foot sticks of rigid were in common use years ago on chemical plants and locations that used pipe bridges for support. Usually the supports, of the structure, were farther apart than 10 feet, so 20 foot conduit was more efficient to install.


----------



## Big John

Jlarson said:


> I actually worked with about 200' of 20' 1 1/4" RMC. Not real fun but we did have a forklift.


 Seems like the hassle of dealing with the 20' length would more than ruin any labor savings from not having all the couplings. Especially for only 200'.

Why'd they spec it?

-John


----------



## Jlarson

Big John said:


> Seems like the hassle of dealing with the 20' length would more than ruin any labor savings from not having all the couplings. Especially for only 200'.
> 
> Why'd they spec it?
> 
> -John


Alright maybe I should enplane, it was being used as drop pipe for a water well we pulled with a forklift one time. Those sticks are heavy, I looked up the weight so we knew how much we had to lift but I forgot. As we speak 480 is probably looking it up on Google so we should know in a minute though.


----------



## 480sparky

Jlarson said:


> Alright maybe I should enplane, it was being used as drop pipe for a water well we pulled with a forklift one time. Those sticks are heavy, I looked up the weight so we knew how much we had to lift but I forgot. As we speak 480 is probably looking it up on Google so we should know in a minute though.



I don't need Google to tell me what a 20' stick of RMC weighs. It will weigh the same as two 10' sticks, minus the weight of one coupler.


----------



## Jlarson

480sparky said:


> I don't need Google to tell me what a 20' stick of RMC weighs. It will weigh the same as two 10' sticks, minus the weight of one coupler.


Dude I know that but if I had said that I couldn't have made a Google joke.


----------



## s.kelly

Was on a job with 20' PVC 4"? I think a while back. FOr the big stuff I can see some convenience. But I agree with Bob that any smaller size EMT probably arrives a mess, and after the laborers move it once or twice.....


----------



## william1978

They had master bundles of Red, blue 3/4. I don't see the 3/4 being any help, but if someone was running a very long runs of 4" it would save on coulpings and the labor to install them it is the same price per foot. I would only use it in a large warehouse or a data center.


----------



## manchestersparky

Used to use 20' lenghts of 4" and 5" pvc all the time.
I did a job that had over a mile and half of duct banks. They had a minimum of six 5"pvc's in each. The use of the 20' lengths was a big time saver.,


----------



## Split Bolt

Bought some 20' conduit the other day. Couldn't figure the advantages while I was in the parking lot of the supply house cutting them in half to fit on my van!....DOH!


----------



## SparkYZ

Did the same thing for a new service and vault for a Walmart


manchestersparky said:


> Used to use 20' lenghts of 4" and 5" pvc all the time.
> I did a job that had over a mile and half of duct banks. They had a minimum of six 5"pvc's in each. The use of the 20' lengths was a big time saver.,


----------



## brian john

Was at a coal fired power plant in ****erson Maryland about 10 years ago they were running 20' lenghts of 6" ridgid.


----------



## william1978

brian john said:


> Was at a coal fired power plant in ****erson Maryland about 10 years ago they were running 20' lenghts of 6" ridgid.


 How many men was it taking to screw the conduit in?


----------



## william1978

manchestersparky said:


> Used to use 20' lenghts of 4" and 5" pvc all the time.
> I did a job that had over a mile and half of duct banks. They had a minimum of six 5"pvc's in each. The use of the 20' lengths was a big time saver.,


 I have done the same with schedule 20 pvc that was 20' long. It was all for the POCO either from a pole to a padmount xfmer or vault or padmount to padmount.


----------



## brian john

william1978 said:


> How many men was it taking to screw the conduit in?


 
It was a duct bank and they had a backhoe for lifting, racks for sitting the conduit on and two men tightening the conduit but several electricians working on the run.


----------



## azsly1

4" rmc is roughly 120-130 lbs/ten foot stick. i bet a 20 footer of 6" about blows!


----------



## william1978

brian john said:


> It was a duct bank and they had a backhoe for lifting, racks for sitting the conduit on and two men tightening the conduit but several electricians working on the run.


 I bet the guys that worked on that project sleep good at night.


----------



## roc buell

480sparky said:


> Wheatland not only has 20-footers, but they have it............. in *red!
> 
> *Oh, and they also make RMC is 20s.* :whistling2:
> *


I bet that 20' rmc is heavy !!


----------



## BBQ

roc buell said:


> I bet that 20' rmc is heavy !!


I bet its almost twice as heavy :whistling2::laughing::jester:


----------



## william1978

roc buell said:


> I bet that 20' rmc is heavy !!


 I would not want to have to run 20' lengths of RMC.:no:


----------



## millelec

480sparky said:


> Wheatland not only has 20-footers, but they have it............. in *red!
> 
> *Oh, and they also make RMC is 20s.* :whistling2:
> *


I Know someone that works in the production plant there. Is a nice area right on the PA/OH border close to I-80.


----------



## Breakfasteatre

curious as to the price difference if any in getting coloured emt.

With my old company, the weasel GC ended up backing out with us and going with another company for the fire alarm system in a parking garage we did. They quoted a **** ton less than us after we had already started the job but they installed all red emt instead of regular metal emt.


----------



## running dummy

Breakfasteatre said:


> curious as to the price difference if any in getting coloured emt.
> 
> With my old company, the weasel GC ended up backing out with us and going with another company for the fire alarm system in a parking garage we did. They quoted a **** ton less than us after we had already started the job but they installed all red emt instead of regular metal emt.


 
In my area there is no price difference... we were doing a hospital with many different systems and I guess it was a selling point to the hospital with no additional installation cost.


----------



## Carultch

william1978 said:


> I was in a supply house a couple weeks ago and saw a couple bundles of 20' long 3/4 Emt. After taking a pic of it the guy said he could get it in any size 1/2 thru 4. I thought it was pretty neat so I thought I would post a pic of it.



What is all that stuff on top of the conduit, in your photo?


----------



## ponyboy

Carultch said:


> What is all that stuff on top of the conduit, in your photo?


Duuuuuude


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

jwjrw said:


> Who is William1978? Seems like I remember someone by that name here....but he stopped posting....:jester:
> 
> 
> I saw an ad last year with the 20 ft emt in it. Haven't seen it our usual supply house yet.


I'll bet he's a nice guy..but his camera is out of focus:laughing:


----------



## drsparky

Another zombie thread rises from the dead.


----------



## pete87

william1978 said:


> I would not want to have to run 20' lengths of RMC.:no:




It is quite common in the old Black Pipe for sprinkler systems . I Installed quite
a bit in the 70's .





Pete


----------



## ponyboy

pete87 said:


> It is quite common in the old Black Pipe for sprinkler systems . I Installed quite a bit in the 70's . Pete


All the fitters I work with use 21' long sticks. That includes galvanized, copper, aluminum, and black sch 40. We don't even buy that stuff in 10' lengths anymore, never have actually


----------



## Chrisibew440

I think it would be sick to pipe processing equipment with it.


----------



## darren79

drsparky said:


> You can also get 20' strut.


Have used 20' strut for track lighting, real handy for that.

Also after installing 20' strut for a while, 10' pieces seem tiny.


----------



## Chrisibew440

darren79 said:


> Have used 20' strut for track lighting, real handy for that.
> 
> Also after installing 20' strut for a while, 10' pieces seem tiny.


I had the pleasure of installing 45,000' of 20' x 3" deep strut for a 1 MW solar roof mount system.


----------



## piperunner

Well they make 20 foot conduit not only for labor saving time underground or overhead when you doing a duct bank or a rack with lots of conduits . 

But fire rated passing thur walls in some buildings its a must also big conduit 6 inch if your bending a offset you cant put a offset in 6 inch unless you have a longer section of conduit longer then 10 foot unless its a small offset .

Theres a reason for it you need it some times if you cant pick it u hire more help .:laughing:


----------



## LGLS

azsly1 said:


> 4" rmc is roughly 120-130 lbs/ten foot stick. i bet a 20 footer of 6" about blows!


I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole! :laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power

480sparky said:


> Wheatland not only has 20-footers, but they have it............. in *red!
> 
> *Oh, and they also make RMC is 20s.* :whistling2:
> *


Is that 20' with the coupling?


----------



## walkerj

We use 20' sticks of PVC for long underground runs.


----------



## 8V71

One bundle, 1880'


----------



## Dennis Alwon

This thread is 4 years old. The op hasn't posted here in some time


----------



## EBFD6

Dennis Alwon said:


> This thread is 4 years old.


This seems to be an ongoing thing here lately. Threads being brought back from the grave.


----------



## 8V71

ponyboy said:


> Duuuuuude





Dennis Alwon said:


> This thread is 4 years old. The op hasn't posted here in some time



I saw that but sometimes old threads are like cattle stampedes. :laughing:


----------



## union347sparky

8V71 said:


> I saw that but sometimes old threads are like cattle stampedes. :laughing:


It's like a fine wine. They get better after a few years. More of them are popping up lately that's for sure.


----------



## backstay

Thanks for the update!


----------



## John Valdes

@william1978 is another old member I have wondered about. He has been gone for a long time. I think I saw 2013 was his last visits.
Very nice fellow.


----------



## just the cowboy

backstay said:


> Thanks for the update!


Ok why are you reading 8 year old threads, causing us to look, now respond. 
I was just thinking WHY so are many old dead post showing up


----------



## Breakfasteatre

just the cowboy said:


> Ok why are you reading 8 year old threads, causing us to look, now respond.
> I was just thinking WHY so are many old dead post showing up


A bot replied to this thread to bump it, and the post has since been deleted.


----------

